# AS member?



## Gologit (Mar 4, 2013)

Ax Men: Brian the Barbarian - YouTube


----------



## lumberjack333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow, that was ridiculous. Someone needs to watch Murphy's got ladder video.... Wow.


----------



## deevo (Mar 6, 2013)

I lost count how many times they walked underneath it and got their saw stuck! What a pair of morons! What happened to the rest of the tree? Had to buy a bigger ladder? That was ridiculous! They'll be in Murph's next ladder video if they aren't dead by then!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 6, 2013)

they better go back to working at the car wash just about did ever thing wrong


----------



## roberte (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow. That was painful to watch


----------



## treebutler (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow, I cant believe there are really people who are so tree ignorant out there almost killing themselves like that. I like how they measured the circumference and was like "wow, 5ft, thats a big tree there bud" Haha:msp_ohmy:


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 22, 2013)

They should have called in High Country Timber to help them...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have an urgent urge to change my name now.........that is a pretty fast 029 though


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Mar 23, 2013)

I got skeerd even when they fast forwarded -- :msp_w00t:
Back and forth underneath ...jeepers my but was clamping the chair here just watching...:help:


----------



## Gologit (Mar 23, 2013)

Those guys had _no idea_ that what they were doing, and the way they were doing it, was putting themselves both at risk. _That's_ the scary part.

They got away with all those dumb and dangerous mistakes. This time.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 23, 2013)

templar said:


> just watched the video............*they should overlay the benny hill music to it*...........jeez why would folks post videos of that kind unless it to say this is HOW NOT TO DO THINGS. Good grief you'd think after the 2nd or third time they pinched the saw they might have worked out about bind......ya think..............not lol



Exactly what I was thinking! 

When the "Brian the Barbarian" video hits the 1:42 mark, hit play on the following vid. Much more entertaining:

-Yakety Sax- Music - YouTube


----------



## Grouchy old man (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm really glad to see that they measured the circumference first. Only real pros would know to do that.


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 23, 2013)

templar said:


> yep they measured it ............one thing that springs to mind tho.................why???



to show what a big tree that was duh! while most use dbh, real einsteins go by cbh as demonstrated by these pre-fessional tree care technicians.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 24, 2013)

Dumb and Dumber in action I bet father and son cause that sorta nut don't fall far from the tree


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 24, 2013)

With the chainsaw probably being the most dangerous *** a homeowner might use, why people don't even follow the safety precautions in the manual is beyond me. 

Of course, that would also mean that learning to read is a priority in that family.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Apr 23, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> With the chainsaw probably being the most dangerous *** a homeowner might use, why people don't even follow the safety precautions in the manual is beyond me.



Probably because they are too ignorant to believe it's as dangerous as some people say.


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 23, 2013)

If you think that video is funny/scary, read the comments made under it. The negatives are a hoot - the positives make you shake your head. There are many that think they did a great job.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2013)

relax fellas, That was my brother and me first attempt at cutting a tree. Were a little better now.


----------



## knothole (Apr 24, 2013)

There really is a reason why some animals eat their young. I kept waiting for a leg to get crushed or worse.


----------



## eert (Jun 25, 2013)

*Darwin Awards*

I didn't know to roll on the floor laughing, or be #### scared for there life's.
Either way they are future Darwin Award contenders...


----------

